# Excited puppy



## Lola (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi All
We've had our puppy LOLA for 11 weeks she is now 18 weeks. She is exceptionally well behaved in most situations. Sits when asked, waits to go to her food bowl until told, sleeps through the night, and surprisingly doesn't chew furniture or other household stuff.
She is so confident as well. Puppy training classes hold no fear, if we're out for a walk and see other dogs she is as bold as brass!
The one little problem we have is that she gets overexcited when family members, friends and people who may have not been around her for a few days. As a result she does a wee!! Sometimes just a dribble other times a full wee. She jumps at them in a friendly excited way, wags her tail, licks them, then.....wees!
Does anyone know how we can overcome this? Is it just a puppy thing? 
She rarely wees in the house and will go out to the garden when she needs to go. Any advice well received.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

We had the same problem with Kian when he was that age and up to about 5 months old.
What we did was asked people to ignore him when they walked in and we held Kian back somewhat so as not to make the situation too exciting for him. That helped quite alot.


----------



## Cornbread (Dec 30, 2008)

have the same challenge with my pup. I'm thinking that not letting the behavior at all is the key, but look forward to additional input form those with more experience. !!


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

If you know that someone is due for a visit be sure to take her out first before your guest arrive. Also has Harry said ask your guest to give her now attention when they arrive.

When I get home from work I completely ignor Catan until he settles down. This seems to help with the jumping.


----------



## marishavh (Dec 8, 2009)

It's very much a puppy thing and something they really can't control. They do grow out of it, so in the meantime maybe get your guests to ignore her until you go outside, then they can pat her where it doesn't matter if an accident happens.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

just a puppy thing, lol when lili was a puppy, she bit the crap outta everyone, twas good times


----------



## jing611 (Jan 9, 2010)

my dog did the same thing when she was a puppy, over excited to see other people and she dribbles a little but just tell your friends to ignore her a bit and she will overcome it! now, she's great seeing other people.


----------

